# Ancient heat register wont turn off



## copeland0304 (2 mo ago)

Thought they didn't work, got em on and now cranking the control keep trying to turn off its like a toaster In there


----------



## copeland0304 (2 mo ago)

Update, finally managed to get one off so I may be ok but whew these things REALLY work


----------

